# AOC g2460pg 144hz G-Sync Streifen in Windows



## Daranus (14. Juli 2016)

Hallo!

Ich habe zum ersten mal richtig etwas Kohle in die Hand genommen und mir eine Nvidia GTX 1070 und einen AOC g2460pg 144hz G-Sync Monitor gegönnt.

Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass selbst in Windows (10) in vielen Programmfenstern und z.B. der Taskleiste sehr kleine subtile horizontale Streifen nach unten laufen, sobald G-Sync aktiviert ist und der Monitor auf 144hz gestellt ist. Sowohl ein stellen auf 60hz als auch ein deaktivieren von G-Sync (bei 144hz) lässt die Streifen verschwinden. 

Jetzt frage ich mich, was tun?! Im internet konnte ich leider garnichts dazu finden und bevor ich den Monitor einschicke wollte ich sichergehen, dass so ein verhalten nicht auch von der Grafikkarte kommen könnte. Hab das Kabel bereits an verschiedenen Anschlüssen der Karte angeschlossen und die Streifen sind überall gleich.

Wäre für jegliche Hilfe sehr dankbar!!!!!

Daranus


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2016)

Mach mal ein Foto davon.


----------



## Daranus (14. Juli 2016)

Sieht man leider weder auf Foto noch Video, schon getestet :/


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2016)

Wenn du es so siehst, dann sollte man doch auch ein Foto von machen können.
Ich rede nicht von einem Screenshot.


----------



## Daranus (14. Juli 2016)

Ja, denkt man. Leider ist dem nicht so, ich hab es wie gesagt probiert und da ist trotz relativ guter Kamera nichts zu machen.

Edit: Ich habe gerade nochmals getestet. Selbst mit G-Sync an auf 120hz gibt es KEINE streifen sondern ein ruhiges bild. erst im 144hz modus treten sie auf.


----------



## CloudXII (17. Juli 2016)

Habe den gleichen Monitor und genau das gleiche Problem bei 144Hz, bei mir kommt das "Flimmern" aus der Rechten seite, habe da  auch keinen kleinen Lichthof. 
Ich weiß aufjedenfall das es nicht an der Grafikkarte liegt, da ich vorher einen Asus 248QE hatte und es da nicht aufgetreten ist. 

Schickst du den Monitor zurück?


----------



## RneLama (14. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
habe das Problem auch. Habt ihr mittlerweile eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden ?


----------



## supermatze1994 (25. Januar 2018)

Gleiches Problem besteht bei dem AOC G2460PF bei 144Hz Betrieb. Ist aber ein Freesync Monitor, jedoch kann man das offensichtlich als Grund vernachlässigen. Hatte dasselbe Problem mit einem Acer 144Hz Monitor. 
Da ihr Nvidia Grakas besitzt, kann ich das Problem auch nicht auf meine R9 Fury schieben. Vielleicht teste ich mal ein andere DP Kabel. 
Zu der Verteidigung muss ich allerdings gestehen, dass diese Streifen erst richtig wahrnehmbar bei mir sind, wenn ich nahe an das Panel (zu nahe) heranrücke.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Januar 2018)

Gelöscht, da falscher Ansatz...


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2018)

Das ist aber ein ganz anderes Problem.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Januar 2018)

gelöscht, da falscher Ansatz...


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2018)

Und warum sollte dann den anderen Thread lesen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Januar 2018)

gelöscht, da falscher Ansatz


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2018)

Daranus schrieb:


> Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass selbst in Windows (10) in vielen Programmfenstern und z.B. der Taskleiste sehr kleine subtile horizontale Streifen nach unten laufen, sobald G-Sync aktiviert ist und der Monitor auf 144hz gestellt ist.





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn er sagt, Streifen nach unten, dann kann der TE auch horizontal mit vertikal verwechselt haben.
> Und im anderen Thema gibt es ein Bild zu der Problematik. Darum die Nachfrage.



Ich glaube das Problem wurde doch sehr genau beschrieben und hat nix mit dem Zeilenversatz zu tun.
Zudem kann man den Zeilenversatz problemlos fotografieren, was aber bei kaum sichtbaren, sich bewegenden Streifen wohl eher schlecht möglich ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Januar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> sich bewegenden Streifen


Ups, hatte ich überlesen, entschuldigung....


----------

